# Is Lasic Surgery good or bad?



## RamistThomist (May 23, 2005)

I have bad eyesight and am debating getting laser surgery on my eyes. What do you all know about this?


----------



## crhoades (May 23, 2005)

Don't use a lightsaber...(That was for Loriann!)


----------



## Rich Barcellos (May 23, 2005)

My wife and I had it done a few years ago. Her eyes were way worse than mine. She gets blurry vision in one eye a few times per year. I have no problems what so ever. We are both happy with it. My 2 pennies.


----------



## ChristianasJourney (May 24, 2005)

I've known several people who have had it done. They are all very thrilled with the results. When you're researching doctors though, make sure you go to one that has the state-of-the-art equipment. Most everyone I know went to Dr. Tayfour in Windsor, ON Canada. Who is apparently quite renowned.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (May 24, 2005)

My boss had it done worked great for him. I think he mentioned it will eventually wear down.

Blade


----------



## govols (May 24, 2005)

My wife's eyesight was so bad that she would literally have to get within inches of the mirror to see herself without contacts.

She had it done and can see better than I can with glasses on.

Read up. Humidity can play a BIG factor in what gets done to your eyes. I've had some friends that had to have touch ups b/c of the humidity factor. It was way high when they had it done and their eyes naturally swell (I believe, it may be opposite) and stretched so they had to have touch ups. Most places try to control the humidity in the room anywho.


----------



## RamistThomist (May 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by govols_
> My wife's eyesight was so bad that she would literally have to get within inches of the mirror to see herself without contacts.
> 
> She had it done and can see better than I can with glasses on.
> ...



I live in Louisiana. Humidity and all...


----------



## Batman (May 24, 2005)

Had mine done almost 2 years ago...I did quite a bit of research (plus my step-dad is an optomotrist) and went with a guy who was more expensive, but did the actual slicing and dicing with a lazer. Most doctors still make the incision upon the cornea with a blade. The most recent research suggests, that if you can find a doctor in your area with access to the machine that cuts the cornea with a lazer, you will be better off in the long run. In Southern Cali, there are only three locations where you can get the incision with a lazer, which is more precise. The healing process is prolonged with this procedure...but I now have 20/15 vision. It's worth the extra couple thousand bucks to avoid the centers that herd you in like cattle. 
Check this out.. www.sharpervisioncenters.com/home.asp ..good info.


----------



## Robin (May 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> I have bad eyesight and am debating getting laser surgery on my eyes. What do you all know about this?



Gosh, Jacob...

I had custom lasic/cornea implant surgery (Jules Stein Eye Institute, UCLA) a few years back. My vision was 700/200 ! I was never elligible for "normal" eye corrective procedures over the years. 

This eye center is the premier teaching hospital for the invention and development of all eye surgery...and from what I've experienced, it's amazing what can be done these days. BUT - it depends solely upon the doctor: experience, training, professional virtue. You never want to buy into those ads for low-cost lasic. Never. Go to the best...

Meanwhile, I met many patients there who did have the cheapie lasic. (at other "eye-spas") ...only to suffer poor vision and came to UCLA as a last attempt to correct that via cornea implants. 

The conclusion to my surgery is - I now have 20/40 in both eyes (amazing) and don't need glasses! I do use over-the-counter, 1% readers though (to relieve fatigue.) But I can't use glasses to drive (or I can't see!) and have passed DMV tests, etc. It really IS a miracle!!! I am so grateful to my doctor-- who first confessed to me that he was not qualified to attempt my surgery then referred me to the "horses mouth" his teacher @ UCLA. (Most any other doctor with lasic training would have just winged-it....risking the ruin of my sight permanently.) My prescription was so unique, they documented the surgery in the medical textbooks. Dr. Bruce Boxen Wachler - UCLA, Jules Stein Eye Institute.

Bottom line....have the BEST doctor (with no conflict of interest) do the procedure.

 

Robin


----------



## Robin (May 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crhoades_
> Don't use a lightsaber...(That was for Loriann!)



   

R.


----------



## Solo Christo (May 24, 2005)

I used to be _horribly_ nearsighted (-11 or so) and had the procedure done at Emory in Atlanta. In fact I had to have it done twice (it was planned that way) in order to achieve perfect vision. For a while there I was better than 20/20, almost DvD like :bigsmile:.

That was 6 years ago. My eyes have slipped a bit but pretty much leveled off. I started wearing glasses again but can get around without them, so it's not that big a deal. Regardless, I am very thankful for the results.

The only drawbacks were in the beginning. Sometimes you see halos around lights at night, but nothing major--and it does go away.

I highly recommend it! Just pick your doctor carefully.


----------



## alwaysreforming (May 25, 2005)

I, too, had it done several years ago. It only cost me $999 total. Negotiate with the Dr. (or the salesperson) for the best price; these things are HUGE profit makers and the machines are doing almost all the work, so the Dr's marginal cost of doing your eyes is VERY low.

I could see from the moment I got off the table, and to this day I have had NO problems. Only took them about 6 minutes to do the entire procedure. 

From all the people I talked to ahead of time, I only ran into one who had problems after the surgery, and he had gone out of his way to go to a very expensive Dr. Just goes to show, anything can happen, but the odds are VERY good in your favor that your laser surgery will work out just fine! I wouldn't waste any time worrying about it, I'd just do it!

By the way, you have to be VERY protective of your eyes for many weeks following the surgery, so plan well. You'll need to avoid dusty environments, pollen, etc, because you CANNOT rub your eyes no matter what! Be careful!


----------



## Reed (May 26, 2005)

I would recommend it about as much as a vasectomy. 

Seriously though... a prominent and famous news caster here in Minneapolis by the name of Pat Mile had it done a couple years ago. Somehow something went wrong and now she wears sun glasses all of the time like Stevie Wonder.

Why do it?

Reed


----------



## rmwilliamsjr (May 26, 2005)

i was told it is a not-allowable procedure in the military. does anyone know if this is factual?
perhaps it is occupation specific, ie not allowable for aviators.
i can't find anything via google.


----------



## Solo Christo (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reed_
> Why do it?


Well, if you were like me and you could only see a couple inches in front of your face, if contacts scratched your eyes, and thick glasses gave you horrible headaches, why would you not do it? Sure there are risks involved, but they are incredibly small. Do your reseach, find a good doctor, and go on with life in clear vision.


----------



## Ex Nihilo (May 27, 2005)

Your eyes are not bad! I remember trying your glasses on once and I could barely tell a difference. I wear glasses that are too weak and probably put me at about the level you are without any at all. What's your prescription, about a -1.75 or so? 

I know it's mostly very safe, but I would be scared to do it with eyes as decent as yours.

Of course, as bad as mine are (not like yours Solo Christo--I'm just at -5.50 and -6.75, though I think that's bad enough for a 21-year-old), I would be nervous about getting it. But everyone I know who had it has been pleased.


----------



## RamistThomist (May 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ex Nihilo_
> Your eyes are not bad! I remember trying your glasses on once and I could barely tell a difference. I wear glasses that are too weak and probably put me at about the level you are without any at all. What's your prescription, about a -1.75 or so?
> 
> I know it's mostly very safe, but I would be scared to do it with eyes as decent as yours.
> ...




Um well, yeah. There's always that.


----------



## RamistThomist (Jun 1, 2005)

I went to opthmalogist today and qualified for laser beams. At the moment my eyes are dilated/diluted and I am typing by faith and not by sight.


----------



## Robin (Jun 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> I went to opthmalogist today and qualified .... At the moment my eyes are dilated... I am typing by faith and not by sight.



 

So, you're going for it? 

Robin


----------



## RamistThomist (Jun 1, 2005)

I need to get back with my other eye doctor to show that my prescription hasn't changed drastically in the last few years; if not, then yes.


----------



## RamistThomist (Jun 1, 2005)

Heah's what dey gonna do:

1) Give me lots of valium
2) put a ring of pressure around my eye
3) this will make a flap out of the outer layer (I have no technology expertise whatsoever)
4) shoot a laser beam into my eye for sixty seconds.
5) Repeat on other eye.

Or something like that.


----------



## Puritanhead (Jun 2, 2005)

I can give you laser eye surgery for a special discount rate... I am not sure how successful it will be and there is a 50/50 chance you might not see again.


----------

